# CEM Cinco De Mayo Sale



## CEM Store (May 1, 2009)

This Cinco De Mayo CEMproducts.com wants you to bust open a piñata full of research chems. Use this promo code for a 10% discount on all orders. The promo code is:

Pinata10

Save 10% off entire order at CEMproducts.com May 1st through May 6th using the promo code pinata10.

CEMproducts.com is also proud to be offering a new twist on this sale. Any customer who uses this promo code pinata10 will receive an email with an additional personalized promo code. This new promo code will be good for 15% off your next order.

The personalized promo code will be good for 6 months, and will only work once at the store so be sure not to give this code out. Be sure to enter a valid email address when ordering as this will be the email address we use to send your personalized promo code good for 15% off.

www.CEMproducts.com


----------

